# Möchte geworben werden



## Draught (20. Oktober 2014)

Hey Leute,da ich mitm Addon zu 99% wieder anfangen werde zu spielen suche ich jemanden der mich wirbt. War jetzt 6 Monate inaktiv bzw. der Account.

 

Einzige Bedingung,ich suche einen Beta key um es mir anzuschaun  bzw. um ein bissl rein zu kommen da sich ja doch vieles verändert hat.

 

Grüße Draught

 

Eredar / Horde


----------



## Cletizz (7. November 2014)

Hey suchst du immer noch? Würde mich freuen dich zu werben 

 

Was du bekommst :

_________

 

Guten Tag / Abend , je nach dem.

Mein Name ist Tim , ich bin 16 Jahre alt und suche jemanden der lust hat gechillt aber dennoch schnell zu leveln und sich deshalb von mir werben lässt ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich selber habe schon früh angefangen zu Spielen und schon viel Erfahrungen in dem Game (etliche 90er, viele Pserver gespielt).

Was ich euch bieten kann: 
~ *10.000 Gold*
~ *25er Gilde mit 100 Membern*
~ *Viel Erfahrung*
~ *Taschen etc. *
~ *Freunde die uns ziehen könnten*
~ *Schnelles und angenehmes Levelklima*

Was ich erwarte:
~ *Eine gewisse Reife*
~ *Battlechests selber kaufen (sind nicht grade teuer)*
~ *1+ Std. online sein am Tag (muss nicht immer sein aber bitte bescheid geben wenns mal nicht geht)*

Mehr erwarte ich auch nicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie gesagt Gold, Gilde , Erfahrung kann ich alles mitbringen & ich verspreche euch wir sind sehr schnell auf der maximalstufe ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meldet euch bitte per Privatnachricht bei mir oder in Skype (*tim.koch952*)

 

Add mich doch


----------

